# Dollar Store or Poundland?



## nadia519 (Jul 27, 2009)

I searched the forum and couldn't find the answer to this, is there anything in Dubai (or if not maybe Sharjah?) equivalent to the dollar store in Cda/US or like pound shop in UK? Something where you find all kinds of random items, house stuff, school supplies, craft stuff etc not branded but very cheap?


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi nadia, I am writing not to answer your question, sorry but since we are moving 2 soon to Dubai, I woud love to know the answer to your question, so please let me know if you find out?

Thank you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's loads od dirham shops here, esp in sharjah near the industrial area.

They all sell carp though!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Daiso - almost everything is 6dhs (a bit like a tidy version of the UK 99p stores)

They have stores at Lamcy Plaza and the Arabian centre, Mirdiff. (Got this off their website) 

DAISO STORE LOCATOR

Enjoy!
m


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Daiso is the one I came to post. Dollar stores are cool especially if you have kids. lol


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

A trip to Lamcy plaza or Meena Bazaar area would fill your car's boot to your heart's content with 5'ish Dirham items. There isint a chain AFAIK but plenty of shops selling similiar stuff.


----------



## nicky29 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is great info and a great question! especially for teachers! i know here in Oz i get a lot of my materials from one dollar shops.


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello fellow Canuck! I just moved here in Dubai with my Husband. I too, am missing Dollarama stores. Glad you posted the question!


----------

